# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  The Constitution & Declaration of Independence - PRINTABLE!

## nodope0695

Constitution:  http://www.constitutioncenter.org/co...nstitution.pdf

Declaration:  http://www.constitution.org/usdeclar.pdf

I printed these in booklet form and handed them out at work.  You'd be very suprised how many people have NEVER read either of these founding documents.

Print them up, hand them out, and educate people about the intended nature of our nation.

----------


## nodope0695

Admins:  Can you sticky post this?

----------


## purplechoe

Thank for posting these.

----------


## purplechoe

bump

----------


## nodope0695

> bump


Thanks for the bump Mr. Ferley!!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this is important.

----------


## RobS

nice, saved to my computer. I really like the layout of the Constitution.

----------


## -lotus-

thanks

----------


## Fields

Those are great!

Also if you looking for a more realistic option to hand out, I think you should go with these:

Declaration & Constitution booklet

.45 each for orders of 100 or more
Plus Free Shipping on orders of $100 or more

----------


## UK4Paul

Thanks.

----------


## Fields

> Those are great!
> 
> Also if you looking for a more realistic option to hand out, I think you should go with these:
> 
> Declaration & Constitution booklet
> 
> .45 each for orders of 100 or more
> Plus Free Shipping on orders of $100 or more


Quoted myself. Yeahhhhhh.

----------


## tommyzDad

Would I be the only one in thinking that there will come a day when we will have to preserve our Constitution and Declaration of Independance much like the characters in the book "Fahrenheit 451" had to preserve the great works of literature: memorizing them word-for-word, and passing them on to the next generation by word-of-mouth?

----------


## Truth Warrior

Well, we might as go ahead and complete the set.

How about the government that was overthrown ( illegally ??? ) by the Federalist's coup?

Articles of Confederation
http://www.glencoe.com/sec/socialstu...m/pdfs/040.PDF

Revision and replacement

In May 1786, Charles Pinckney of South Carolina proposed that Congress revise the Articles of Confederation. Recommended changes included granting Congress power over foreign and domestic commerce, and providing means for Congress to collect money from state treasuries. Unanimous approval was necessary to make the alterations, however, and Congress failed to reach a consensus.

In September, five states assembled in the Annapolis Convention to discuss adjustments that would improve commerce. Under their chairman, Alexander Hamilton, they invited state representatives to convene in Philadelphia to discuss improvements to the federal government. Although the states' representatives to the Constitutional Convention in Philadelphia were only authorized to amend the Articles, the representatives held secret, closed-door sessions and wrote a new constitution. The new Constitution gave much more power to the central government, but characterization of the result is disputed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Articles_of_Confederation

----------


## Truth Warrior

"Conceived in Liberty" Volume IV by Murray N. Rothbard
http://www.mises.org/books/conceived4.pdf

----------


## benhaskins

thanks

----------


## kigol

thank you

----------


## Pauls' Revere

NIIICE a great sticky!

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Constitution: http://www.constitutioncenter.org/co...nstitution.pdf
> 
> Declaration: http://www.constitution.org/usdeclar.pdf
> 
> I printed these in booklet form and handed them out at work. You'd be very suprised how many people have NEVER read either of these founding documents.
> 
> Print them up, hand them out, and educate people about the intended nature of our nation.


 Thanks! 

*BTW, what more stinging indictment of "government schooling" AKA Public Education ( so called ) is necessary?*  

How many of those "NEVER read either" folks, *VOTE?*

----------


## Expatriate

Bump for sticky!

Thanks!
I was just looking for something like this!

----------


## jonahtrainer

Here are some really cheap copies ($.85) of pocket *Constitutions and the Declaration of Independence*.  In bulk they may be cheaper than printing them.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

thsnks

----------


## asimplegirl

The declaration of Independence almost means nothing to me... You are aware that when it was signed, it was nothing but a piece of paper?  We were not actually independent for another 6 years? 

Just because I write up a paper that says I own this website, and then have a few other people sign it, does not make it so.  The owner of the site would have to sign...

as I said, that did not happen for 6 years.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

BTW, You can get a nicely bound copy of the Constitution and DoI free from the Heritage Foundation, and buy them in bulk for a small charge, FYI.

----------


## mellamojuana

TQ 4 suggestion, Nodo.  

Tommyz, I've put a copy ea of Constitution & DoI in a plastic bucket (food preservation quality) along c Bible, etc., and in a tin container.  If they put my papers in a bonfire, at least they'll have to find em and dig em out first!

----------


## georgiaboy

bump.  did a google search for "printable Declaration of Independence", and this thread was the 5th on the page!

----------

